# Suggestions for rack on 2007 Silverado Classic



## redrivergar (Oct 15, 2012)

Any suggestions on the best way to mount a rod/cooler rack on the front of this model 4x4? I was going to put a front receiver hitch on, but I have seen some with bars coming out of the tow hook holes. I don't want to drag going onto the ferry or across dunes. I would really like to see some pics if anyone is willing to post up.Keep in mind that I only go to OBX about three weeks out of the year.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 2007 2500HD (New Body Style) and I used a Draw-Tite front receiver hitch. I don't have any problem with rod/cooler rack clearance. The front air dam hits long before the cooler rack.

I understand our trucks are different body styles, but the height of the frame should be close. Don't forget you also have added height from the rack mount.

Here's a photo of my installation. This is a Surf-Mate rack. I can go higher by using the top hole on the mounting bracket.


----------



## redrivergar (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply and picture. That has made up my mind. Going to put the front receiver on soon. Now I just need to buy a couple good used penn 500 jigmasters.


----------

